# LSU lawn and garden site for Andy



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

In my never ending (and not very successful)search for tractor shows and pulls in Louisiana for Andy, I found this web site put up by LSU. Looks like an informative site to check out what is happening agriculturally in the great state of Louisiana.

http://www.louisianalawnandgarden.org/


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

*GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

